
Wallet Found After 40 Years and Returned to Owner - jamesjyu
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/02/20/a-wallet-lost-40-years-ago-now-is-found/
======
dasil003
I just lost my wallet in Palo Alto. There's nothing of sentimental value in
there other than my Coupa Card with $50 on it, which if returned to me in 40
years will hopefully still be enough money to buy at least one latte.

